
  Twitter Captures A Nexus One Unboxing And Another Video  - AndrewWarner
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/21/nexus-one-unboxing-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
paulhart
For those that hadn't already heard, the QR Code on the back of the device
decodes to <http://www.android.com/holidays>

